# Spiritual Fiction? Especially Spiritually related SciFi?



## brianhoneycutt (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey All,

Just wondering if anyone has any favorite spiritually related fiction they like?

Seems like a growing, but relatively small genre. Specifically I can't find much in the way of spiritual science fiction.

I recently read 'Summer's Path' by Scott Blum, and enjoyed that. I also am reading 'The Fifth Sacred Thing' by Starhawk, and find that enjoyable.

Anything else out there?

Anything involving past lives, astrology, psychic powers, etc.

thanks immensely,
Brian


----------



## Comrade Yuri (Oct 5, 2012)

brianhoneycutt said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any favorite spiritually related fiction they like?
> 
> ...



Metro 2033 by Dmitry Glukhovsky

It's a post apocalyptic novel set in the Soviet Union. It has heavy supernatural undertones, where the apocalypse left ghosts and angry spirits to wander the earth. It's unusual, because it blends a conventional "end of the world" tale with interaction with the ghosts underground, and the mutants up above.


----------



## moderan (Dec 14, 2012)

CS Lewis and James Blish have done extensive and exemplary work in this subgenre.
Try "Perelandra"; A Case of Conscience; Black Easter


----------



## alexandriadeloraine (Dec 14, 2012)

This one might be a little iffy, since it's part of a series overall, but Orson Scott Card's _Speaker for the Dead
_(the second novel in the Ender's Game series) has some interesting spiritual concepts, and it's definitely SciFi.

Cheers;

- Alexandria de Loraine


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

Um. Behold the Man.


----------



## allyson17white (Dec 27, 2012)

I think "The Shack" is a good one but I haven't read it yet so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 5, 2013)

CS Lewis' Space Trilogy as well as The Dark Tower.

Orson Scott Card's The Worthing Saga.

Lots of stuff by Arthur C Clarke had a mystical bent to it. (Good sci-fi usually does.) 2001, Childhood's End, and The City And The Stars were all great.

I wrote a novelette along these lines aimed at young adults a couple of years ago and just uploaded it to Amazon to sell as a Kindle book for 99-cents. It hasn't sold well. We seem to be going through a period, however, where stories like these don't garner much respect. Even more general sci-fi doesn't do well these days unless an author gets very lucky. So ... in order to sell more books I've decided to abandon the entire genre for the time being.

I'm beginning to know how George MacDonald must have felt. The father of modern fantasy couldn't sell enough fantasy books to put food on the table, so he went to straight fiction instead, which he wasn't nearly as good at, but he sure sold a lot more books!


----------

